# icloud photo iphone



## Isaure (2 Août 2018)

Bonjour, je n'ai plus d'espace sur mon compte icloud et donc je voudrais savoir si j'arrête de stocker mes photos sur l'icloud, vont elles se supprimer ? Ou vont elles rester sur mon téléphone ?


----------



## eres79 (2 Août 2018)

je me suis souvent posé cette question sans trouver, nulle part de réponse précise … j'aurais tendance à faire une sauvegarde externe (sur un ordi avec un DD externe avant toute suppression, par précaution ! peut être quelqu'en a-t-il une expérience ou des connaissances à nous faire partager ?`


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2018)

As tu bien vidé la corbeille des photos ? Parce qu'il ne suffit pas de les supprimer, il faut également vider la corbeille.


----------



## Isaure (3 Août 2018)

gwen a dit:


> As tu bien vidé la corbeille des photos ? Parce qu'il ne suffit pas de les supprimer, il faut également vider la corbeille.


Oui j'ai vidé la corbeille.


----------



## guytoon48 (4 Août 2018)

Inutile de créer un nouveau sujet en lieu et place de réponses à un sujet...


----------



## Titina22 (9 Février 2019)

Je suis désolée car je ne sais où m’adresser et surtout comment ? 

Ça fait un moment que je cherche et je n.arrive pas à créer un nouveau sujet car je galère avec mon iPad pour connaître la différence entre iCloud drive et OneDrive car j’ai beaucoup de documents à enregistrer et à trier.

Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------

